# Prodigy Express DCC controller



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Are any of you using this? How do you like it? I am thinking about getting one for my N scale layout. Will it handle running 2 loco's in consist, while running a couple switcher's on another track? Gonna go check out my LHS for price today as I just got a gift certificate for them. If it will do what I want, well maybe... Thanks.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I use the Advance, not sure how different it is from the express if at all. It does function 2 seperate trains very well.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i had this system but upgraded to NCE powercab. mrc express does not have CV readback and has some pecularities but all in all its ok for what it is


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

I have The Prodigy Express also. Do not get it for consisting. It also has a lower amp booster than the Advance Squared. 1.5 amps to be exact for the express. It does not have a decoder readback function which is really nice. If you are going to go with MRC get the Advance Squared or the Wireless version.

To me The NCE Power cab or Procab is a better choice. It will also migrate to JMRI software if you decided to control your trains with a pc or laptop. MRC will not. You have to use their special proprietary software.


----------

